# Ersatz Taster/ Frontpanel 700D/800D



## Jackey555 (10. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Power Taster meines Corsair 700D. Es handelt sich um einen Plastikstift und zugehörigem Taster, der von 2 Plastikbüglen gehalten wird. Einer der Bügel ist nun gebrochen, wodurch der Taster sehr schwer zu betätigen ist, bzw sich auch teilweise verkantet. Ich habe ihn nun notdürftig mit etwas Silikon hinterlegt, wodurch jedoch ein sehr unangenehmer Druckpunkt entsteht für den ein hoher Kraftaufwand nötig ist.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Abdeckung des Frontpaneks des 700D/800D nachzukaufen? Falls dies nicht möglich ist, durch was könnte man den Taster ersetzen?

MfG


----------



## Sysnet (11. Oktober 2012)

Jackey555 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Power Taster meines Corsair 700D. Es handelt sich um einen Plastikstift und zugehörigem Taster, der von 2 Plastikbüglen gehalten wird. Einer der Bügel ist nun gebrochen, wodurch der Taster sehr schwer zu betätigen ist, bzw sich auch teilweise verkantet. Ich habe ihn nun notdürftig mit etwas Silikon hinterlegt, wodurch jedoch ein sehr unangenehmer Druckpunkt entsteht für den ein hoher Kraftaufwand nötig ist.
> 
> ...


 
Der Taster oder die Abdeckung? Was von beidem brauchst Du denn jetzt?


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man das leicht einzeln austauschen könnte, dann frag doch mal beim Hersteller nach 

Mir ist vor kurzem aufgefallen, dass mein esata-kabel am port abgerissen ist, und ich hab das passende panel von thermaltake kostenlos neu bekommen


----------



## Jackey555 (11. Oktober 2012)

Sysnet schrieb:
			
		

> Der Taster oder die Abdeckung? Was von beidem brauchst Du denn jetzt?



Danke erstmal für die Antworten.
Eigentlich ist nur der Taster defekt. Dieser ist jedoch mit der Abdeckung verbunden. Eine komplette Abdeckung wäre mir demnach lieber.

An wenn müsste ich mich denn wenden wenn ich Corsair direkt anschreiben möchte? Gibt es einen deutschen Support?


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Oktober 2012)

Jackey555 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die Antworten.
> Eigentlich ist nur der Taster defekt. Dieser ist jedoch mit der Abdeckung verbunden. Eine komplette Abdeckung wäre mir demnach lieber.
> 
> An wenn müsste ich mich denn wenden wenn ich Corsair direkt anschreiben möchte? Gibt es einen deutschen Support?


 
probiers mal hier :   Support

kp ob da jemand deutsch kann.   hatte letztens was bei thermaltake, und die haben auch über die englische seite einwandfrei in deutsch kommunizieren können,  aber das unterscheidet sich immer.   ich würds wenn möglich auf englisch versuchen.


----------



## ct5010 (11. Oktober 2012)

Jackey555 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen deutschen Support?


 
Wir können es dir auch übersetzen


----------



## Jackey555 (11. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können es dir auch übersetzen



Danke erstmal. Mein Englisch ist jedoch gut genug. Werde die mal anschreiben und dann berichten.


----------



## Sysnet (11. Oktober 2012)

Obsidian Series® 800D/700D Front Panel USB 3.0 Upgrade Kit - Gehäusezubehör - Gehäuse

Hm, habe jetzt nur das USB-Kit gefunden. Muss wohl wirklich der Support ran.


----------



## Jackey555 (12. Oktober 2012)

Ja, habe dem support nun geschrieben. Werden auf jeden Fall Rückmelding geben wie das ablief. Interessiert bestimmt noch mehr Leute.

EDIT: support hat sich nun gemeldet. Sie haben mir angeboten unentgeldlich das USB 3.0 Upgrade kid zuzusenden. Netter Schachzug, jedoch benötige ich ja nicht das Innenleben, sondern die Abdeckung. Die schnelle und kooperative Reaktion lässt jedoch hoffen. Werde weiter berichten.

EDIT2: nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein Update. Ich habe nach unwahrscheinlich langwierigem Austausch mit dem Support, um welches Teil es sich nun handelt ein Bild geschickt. Dennoch wurde mir nun ein völlig falsches Teil aus Amerika zugeschickt (Innenleben vom HDD Käfig). Das Teil war jedoch kostenlos und ich bin nun erneut daran Kontakt zu Corsair aufzunehmen. Es bleibt spannend.


----------



## Jackey555 (19. Februar 2013)

Ausnahmsweise mal ein Doppelpost, um dijenigen, die es interssiert über den Ausgang der ganzen Sache zu informiern.

Ich habe nun vor ca einer Woche das Thema zufriedenstellend abschließen und mein Problem lösen können. Insgesamt erhielt ich nun 3 Lieferungen.

1. Beim ersten mal erhielt ich 2 HDD Schienen, also den Einschub der HDDs.
2. Lieferung zwei enthielt das USB 3.0 Upgrade Kit.
3. Die dritte Lieferung enthielt die komplette (!) Alu-front des 700D

Wohlgemerkt erhielt ich all diese Lieferungen völlig kostenfrei geliefert, ohne das ein Kaufbeleg oder ähnliches verlangt wurde.

Fazit: Corsair hat einen extrem kulanten Support. Es kann jedoch dauern, bis das richtige Teil tatsächlich ankommt.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Februar 2013)

Hui, das freut  

Mittlerweile gibt es einige Hersteller die da äußerst Kundenfreundlich orientiert sind.   
Mir ist vor ein paar Monaten das eSata-Kabel aus der Buchse gerissen,  Thermaltake hat mir ebenfalls kostenfrei die ganze Anschlussleiste neu geschickt 

So muss Kundensupport aussehen!


----------



## Jackey555 (19. Februar 2013)

Ich habe noch sehr gute Arfahrungen mit Noctua und Noiseblocker gemacht. Bei Corsair ist das jedoch nochmal anders zu gewichten. Sämtliche Teile wurden ja aus dem Ausland verschickt. Bei OCZ muss man da zB. immer das horrende Porto von den Niederlanden zahlen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (22. Februar 2013)

Jackey555 schrieb:


> Falls dies nicht möglich ist, durch was könnte man den Taster ersetzen?


 
Durch den Reset-Button.
Einfach am Mainboard umstecken und dann eben mit Ctrl Alt Del resetten, wenns mal ist...

Gruss.


----------



## Dommy89 (9. Januar 2016)

Hi ist dieser Thread ist zwar nicht mehr aktuell aber ich brauche auch die Alu Front für das 700D. Mein Powerbutton ist eben falls erheblich abgenutzt und die Front ist auch nicht mehr das Gelbe vom Ei. Meine Frage ist nun, hast du einfach den Support angeschrieben ? Der Link ist nicht mehr funktionsfähig. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob die Front noch lieferbar ist...


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Januar 2016)

Dommy89 schrieb:


> Hi ist dieser Thread ist zwar nicht mehr aktuell aber ich brauche auch die Alu Front für das 700D. Mein Powerbutton ist eben falls erheblich abgenutzt und die Front ist auch nicht mehr das Gelbe vom Ei. Meine Frage ist nun, hast du einfach den Support angeschrieben ? Der Link ist nicht mehr funktionsfähig. Ich bin mal gespannt, ob die Front noch lieferbar ist...



Es ging hier nur um das Frontpanel.  Dieses kann man regulär kaufen.   Eine gesamte Frontverkleidung dürfte deutlich schwieriger werden ...


----------



## Dommy89 (9. Januar 2016)

Das Frontpanel mit USB3 ist nicht mehr verfügbar. Ich hoffe das es irgendwann wieder da ist. Auf der Corsair Website steht dass es in der ersten hälfte vom April wieder verfügbar sein wird. Aber keine Ahnung ob man sich dran halten kann.


----------



## Bluebeard (15. Januar 2016)

Leider haben wir die Front nicht mehr lieferbar und es kommen auch keine neuen nach.


----------



## Dommy89 (15. Januar 2016)

Dann wäre es gut wenigstens noch das USB3 Frontpanel zu bekommen. Ist das denn im April wieder lieferbar ? Heute sind schon die Seitenklappen angekommen die ich bestellt hatte. Jetzt fehlt nur noch das Frontpanel.


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Januar 2016)

Leider wird das USB3 Frontpanel auch nicht mehr nachkommen. Die Information auf der Webseite ist falsch und muss entfernt werden. Sorry!


----------



## Dommy89 (24. Januar 2016)

Ok, schade.


----------



## Sysnet (27. Januar 2016)

Das Grauen hat einen Namen!

Vor -und Nachname:
Nicht lieferbar


----------



## Dommy89 (28. Januar 2016)

Jo das stimmt. Mein gehäuse hat schon einiges mitgemacht. Hätte mich gefreut wenn ich nochn paar Teile bekommen hätte. Die neuen Obsidians gefallen mir nicht. Die alte Reihe war besser.


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Februar 2016)

Leider gehen irgendwann auch die Ersatzteile aus. Wir versuchen immer bis nach Verkauf der letzten Exemplare auf noch weitere 2 Jahre Ersatzteile verfügbar zu haben, nur geht die Rechnung nicht immer komplett auf. 

@Domm89 - Gefällt das 750D auch nicht? Was passt dir denn nicht an der aktuellen Obsidian Serie? Kritik ist immer willkommen.


----------



## Dommy89 (8. Februar 2016)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Leider gehen irgendwann auch die Ersatzteile aus. Wir versuchen immer bis nach Verkauf der letzten Exemplare auf noch weitere 2 Jahre Ersatzteile verfügbar zu haben, nur geht die Rechnung nicht immer komplett auf.
> 
> @Domm89 - Gefällt das 750D auch nicht? Was passt dir denn nicht an der aktuellen Obsidian Serie? Kritik ist immer willkommen.


Naja mir fehlt bei den neuen einfach die "Trennplatte" mit dem 140er Lüfter, die über dem Netzteil. Sah viel besser aus.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (9. Februar 2016)

Dommy89 schrieb:


> Naja mir fehlt bei den neuen einfach die "Trennplatte" mit dem 140er Lüfter, die über dem Netzteil. Sah viel besser aus.


Die vermisse ich beim 750D auch etwas, bin momentan am Planen einer Eigenbaulösung.
Und nur für die Midplate das 900D zunehmen ist auch keine wirkliche Option.

@dit:
Mal so als Frage in den Raum gestellt, kann man auf Höhe des ursprünglichen On/Off Schalters eigentlich gefahrlos ein Loch bohren ohne da irgendwas anderes kaputt zu machen?


----------



## Dommy89 (11. Februar 2016)

Wieso willst du da ein Loch bohren ?


----------



## Bluebeard (12. Februar 2016)

Hm. Eventuell das 600C/Q oder das 400C/Q mal anschauen. Ich bin momentan sehr von dem 400Q angetan und überlege mein System dort hinein zu verfrachten.

Löcher Bohren klappt so lang man keine Platince dahinter beschädigt. Also bitte genau schauen vorher.


----------



## Sysnet (12. Februar 2016)

Dommy89 schrieb:


> Wieso willst du da ein Loch bohren ?



Fillport nehme ich an.

Mir gefällt das Design der neuen Obsidian-Reihe leider auch nicht so wirklich muss ich sagen. Die Frontpanele gehen FÜR MICH garnicht und die Aufteilung gefällt mir nicht so gut wie beim 800er. Auch würde ich nur ungern auf Hot-Swap verzichten. Zudem möchte ich weiter die Midplate haben und das gesonderte Abteil für´s NT ist einfach klasse.

Die neuen Gehäuse (400\600 C\Q) habe ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch nicht angesehen.


----------

